

Share Buttons? Ha. Facebook Just Schooled The Internet. Again. - BvS
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/22/button-down/

======
alex_c
This article is annoyingly breathless about these new features.

I seem to stubbornly remain in the minority by thinking that, in the long
term, Facebook doesn't matter. It's fluff. It's wildly popular, people love
it, but it's still fluff. People like fluff.

The timeline is nice. It's... yeah, it's nice. I get it. And people will use
it and love it, but it doesn't change a damn thing about the world. It's just
nice.

Automatically sharing what you're playing on Spotify with your friends? Sure,
that's nice... and companies will go crazy about what this means for virality
and engagement and all those fun words. But ultimately, it's fluff.

Does any of that come even CLOSE to justifying "Facebook pulled an Apple"?
Comparing the smartphone and tablet future as imagined by Apple, with all that
implies in terms of accessibility and availability of computing, to... a
digital scrapbook and a music ticker?

------
zarify
Funny how you can always pick the TC headlines.

Anyhow, I thought this was interesting regardless. The last section sounds
like sharing by default and it doesn't strike me as revolutionary, just
creepy. Guess what, I don't want everything I do to be automatically shared
with my 'friends', because for the most part they don't care, and in some
cases I don't want (some of them) to know.

To finish off, the "Facebook has been kicking ass and _taking names_." line at
the start is sounding decidedly disturbing in recent times with all the
kerfuffle about real names from mobs like Blizzard and Google.

------
wccrawford
So the replacement for me manually hitting 'share' when I want to share things
is to share everything?

Signal to noise ratio. I sent out a few updates that I think are important and
I want my friends to know about. I don't blast them with every fool song I
listen to, tv show I watch, or underwear I wear. I only send them what I want
them to know about.

------
yanw
In this Google v. Facebook thing people seem to forget that G+ isn't Google's
core business but Facebook is Facebook's so the bigger investment in social is
going to come from them.

------
Hisoka
Sometimes I think this whole "G+ is gonna take over Facebook" mentality is
just nonsense that the media themselves are trying to spread, not regular
folks like us... Yes, people do think G+ has potential, but there's hardly
anyone making a commotion about how it will overtake FB. It's just mostly
people who want linkbait.

~~~
grimen
Then there are those like me that argue that G+ is for business/organizations.

